# Help to identify a song



## My Requiem (Oct 6, 2013)

OK, so I've been trying to locate the name of the song that plays here, around the 34 second mark and I can't find anything. I'm sorry if this is the wrong section, but I figured someone here would know it and could help, thank you in advance.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I could easily be completely wrong, because I don't know all of them -- but it sounds like it _could _be a Bach 2-part invention.


----------

